# "Unacceptable" vs. "Improvement Required"



## CRNewsom (Dec 27, 2011)

Does anyone care to speculate the differences between "Unaccceptable" vs. "Improvement Required" in relation to the SE Exam?

My guess would be that, if the answer were "2 x 6", a 2 x 4 would render the answer "Unacceptable" and a 2 x 10 would be "Inprovement Required" with 2 x 6 and 2 x 8 falling in the "acceptable" category.


----------



## ADB (Dec 27, 2011)

Just speculation...Who actually knows. NCEES has no transperacy and is accountable to no one.


----------



## Bombo_Buster (Dec 27, 2011)

Pure speculation on my part, too and I will refer to the "Lateral" portion of the exam.

Since most of the essays require a loads calculation (wind or earthquake), if you have errors at this part, everything else is based on the loads calculation and it will render your whole essay "unacceptable". On the other hand if you do OK with the loads calculation and design but miss on the detailing part, you might get a "needs improvement" score.


----------



## lbut_21 (Dec 28, 2011)

My theory is that an improvement required is a problem where you get main portion of the weigheted problem correct, as you



Bombo_Buster said:


> Pure speculation on my part, too and I will refer to the "Lateral" portion of the exam.
> 
> Since most of the essays require a loads calculation (wind or earthquake), if you have errors at this part, everything else is based on the loads calculation and it will render your whole essay "unacceptable". On the other hand if you do OK with the loads calculation and design but miss on the detailing part, you might get a "needs improvement" score.


I agree with this assessment on the needs improvement part. I know on one problem in the afternoon I had the main portion correct, but had a brain fart on the rest. I did not complete the problem but received an improvement required on that problem. I'm still frustrated with the vertical concrete essay problem which I thought was cake and had worked out examples in multiple references but received an unacceptable on it. I'm going to go back to my original thought on passing the vertical or lateral portion is that you have to pass the morning and the afternoon components separately to pass. It does not make sense to get 33/40 on MC and 3/4 Acceptable on the essay and not pass with a minimum combined score of 33 + 23 = 57/80 Assuming minimum 7 points for an acceptable answer and some credit (2 Points) for an unacceptable answer. Looks like I will have to take a bridge class. ( I hate AASHTO)...


----------



## ipswitch (Dec 28, 2011)

lbut_21 said:


> My theory is that an improvement required is a problem where you get main portion of the weigheted problem correct, as you
> 
> 
> Bombo_Buster said:
> ...


If you have any questions regarding AASHTO, don't hesistate to ask me. I may know it. I use AASHTO quite a bit.


----------



## Amry69 (Dec 28, 2011)

lbut_21 said:


> My theory is that an improvement required is a problem where you get main portion of the weigheted problem correct, as you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same exact thing happened to me. Left the exam feeling good, especially about the pm which I thought was cake. I got unacceptable on the concrete and the other three 'right'. I think they must have been looking for one specific thing that I didn't show them and it cost me the whole test.


----------



## jessie74 (Dec 28, 2011)

Amry69 said:


> lbut_21 said:
> 
> 
> > My theory is that an improvement required is a problem where you get main portion of the weigheted problem correct, as you
> ...


I feel the same way.....NCEES' grading policy on essay portion is very questionable and hard to convince people.


----------



## McEngr (Dec 28, 2011)

Scary how particular the graders seem to be. If anyone has input as to whether the SE 2 was comparable would be helpful for me. Thanks.


----------



## Exception Collection (Jan 9, 2012)

The essay part's the part that bothers me the most, since I tend to skip around or do things in unusual ways sometimes.

Also, how much do they worry about handwriting? Any? "If it's legible it's OK"?


----------

